# Verrouillage clavier numérique



## lince (10 Février 2005)

Bonjour

Je viens d'acheter un iBook et je ne trouve pas du tout pratique le pavé numérique au milieu des lettres. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaîtrait une astuce pour pouvoir utiliser le verrouillage "majuscule" avec les touches numériques de la barre du haut du clavier ?
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Lion28 (11 Février 2005)

Ben si tu n'as pas enclencher le type de clavier dt tu te sert lors de la config de ddémarrage, tu vas ds le dossier INTERNATIONAL des PREFERENCES SYSTEME, et tu sélectionne clavier FRANCAIS NUMERIQUE si tu as un portable et tu verras qu'une fois la touche MAJ verrouillée, le pavé numérique d'en haut s'activeras automatiquement !
Voîlà ! bon courage a toi !
Lion28


----------



## lince (28 Février 2005)

Merci beaucoup !
C'est très sympa de m'avoir aidée.

Lince


----------

